
A Flying Chainsaw Drone That Trims Trees and Decapitates Snowmen - DamienSF
http://laughingsquid.com/a-flying-chainsaw-drone-that-trims-trees-knocks-down-icicles-and-decapitates-snowmen/
======
FormFollowsFunc
Very irresponsible, not impressed. If it goes wrong they could end up killing
someone. There seems to be other farms nearby. They could get drones banned
and ruin it for everyone else. All for a bit of Internet attention.

